
U.S. tightening restrictions on Huawei access to technology, chips - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-huawei-tech/u-s-tightening-restrictions-on-huawei-access-to-technology-chips-idUSKCN25D1CC
======
sushshshsh
The real beginning of the end for US hegemony. It's been in the works for 40
years ever since the dawn of outsourcing and Wall Street's demand for profit
in the short term.

I for one welcome the multi-polar world where countries are forced to compete
for markets based on the merit of their products as opposed to the military
strength of their country of incorporation.

~~~
readarticle
That is the complete, and total opposite to how “global” commerce took place
prior to Bretton Woods.

I’d even go so far as to say I’m quite looking forward to my returns on
defense over the next few decades, specifically the ones producing naval
weaponry and ships.

~~~
sushshshsh
You're saying that we're going to go back to a time of warfare and attempt at
market domination, I'm saying we never left.

~~~
readarticle
market penetration*

And there’s really no need to understate your own thesis: not only are you
saying countries _currently_ compete via military strength, you’re saying
_that will be forced to stop_ by an environment containing multiple poles of
power!

~~~
sushshshsh
I think I am dreaming that they will somehow be forced to stop market
manipulation through force, however your conclusion is probably much more
correct that the militarization will just continue and in fact get worse ;)

~~~
readarticle
I mean, you never know, maybe someone finally spikes the oceans with enough
LSD to have us leave this entire plane of behavior behind us through sushi
alone.

Until then, all the new additional seamen will at the very least help the
upcoming demographic crises!

------
simonblack
At some point in the future, somebody will look back to this action and say
"That was our biggest dumb decision, ever!"

Rule Number One in Business: "Never, ever turn away a paying customer. Odds
are that he will become your biggest competitor and ruin you."

~~~
dragonwriter
> At some point in the future, somebody will look back to this action and say
> "That was our biggest dumb decision, ever!"

I doubt anyone will look back and think it's the US’s dumbest decision _of
2020_ , much less _ever_.

~~~
simonblack
Time will tell. Thumping Huawei is much like thumping Boeing.

There will be big blowback. IMO it will be the destruction of the US's
semiconductor business as China competes and then undercuts Intel, AMD, etc.
and puts them out of business.

That would probably lead to the decline of the Intel-Windows Software
infrastructure, as the lead in software follows the lead in CPU hardware.

It's the Law of Unintended Consequences that always comes back to bite you.

Semiconductors will follow other industries like Textiles, Paper,
Pharmaceuticals, Automobiles, Plastics and all the rest into oblivion.

If you want to see the future of America, just look at how Britain got to
where it is today. Just over one hundred years ago, Britain was the Number One
superpower of its day with the biggest armed forces as well as the reserve
currency of the world in its hot little hand. Not so much today.

